# Turf Fuel



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

One of the members mentioned a product by Turf Fuel so I decided to look up the website. MAN IS IT PACKED WITH AWESOME STUFF. I spoke with a rep who I'm going to start buying from in alabama. The 2.5 gallon bottles are around 30-60$ each. I am in no way associated with this website but I thought I would throw it out there to see what others thought. I'm going to give some of them a whirl and see whats up.

http://www.turffuel.com

Maybe some of ya'll have used some of the products and can give some experience. Its almost 100% foliar. Just something new and different.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Know this is just in good fun, but I have to remind you of what you said just 24 hours ago in another thread...



ajmikola said:


> ...I keep trying to fix mistakes with more chemicals and it keeps getting worse. At this point i'm going to back off pretty hard...


 :lol:


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I know i know. But its an addiction


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> One of the members mentioned a product by Turf Fuel so I decided to look up the website. MAN IS IT PACKED WITH AWESOME STUFF. I spoke with a rep who I'm going to start buying from in alabama. The 2.5 gallon bottles are around 30-60$ each. I am in no way associated with this website but I thought I would throw it out there to see what others thought. I'm going to give some of them a whirl and see whats up.
> 
> http://www.turffuel.com
> 
> Maybe some of ya'll have used some of the products and can give some experience. Its almost 100% foliar. Just something new and different.


What is the product that you are referring to? Also what is it for? I searched their site and there is alot of stuff.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Some of those products, it's hard to say if they're really any good because most of us already have pretty good looking lawns and and are already staying on top of the basics like cutting, watering and feeding. If your lawn is 90% where you want it to be and some product gives you a 50% increase towards your goal of 100%, then that's still just a 5% increase. If your lawn was at 40% where you want it, and these products gave a similar boost towards your goal, then you would go up 30% and the benefit would be more noticeable. That's how I see this.

I would only spend money on any of this if I truly had a problem with my lawn or a problem area and was looking at alternative solutions.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Some of those products, it's hard to say if they're really any good because most of us already have pretty good looking lawns and and are already staying on top of the basics like cutting, watering and feeding. If your lawn is 90% where you want it to be and some product gives you a 50% increase towards your goal of 100%, then that's still just a 5% increase. If your lawn was at 40% where you want it, and these products gave a similar boost towards your goal, then you would go up 30% and the benefit would be more noticeable. That's how I see this.
> 
> I would only spend money on any of this if I truly had a problem with my lawn or a problem area and was looking at alternative solutions.


Very good point. And I absolutely agree.
For the most part, if you water properly, apply basic fert every 6 weeks and cut/weed appropriately you will get the results you want. Its also fun to look at the science that is out there and experiment a little. I am going to try 3 products. Specifically minors fuel, quick green and base 25. I think i can say with accuracy (I hope) that pH and micros are a neglected area of yards. I haven't gotten my soil tested and I will, but I'm willing to bet dollars to donuts that I'm quite lacking on micronutrients and my pH is high.

and at 30$~ / bottle it can't hurt to try.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > Some of those products, it's hard to say if they're really any good because most of us already have pretty good looking lawns and and are already staying on top of the basics like cutting, watering and feeding. If your lawn is 90% where you want it to be and some product gives you a 50% increase towards your goal of 100%, then that's still just a 5% increase. If your lawn was at 40% where you want it, and these products gave a similar boost towards your goal, then you would go up 30% and the benefit would be more noticeable. That's how I see this.
> ...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> ... and at 30$~ / bottle it can't hurt to try.


Or you can spend $25 for a soil test and know EXACTLY what your soil needs instead of wasting money on guesses.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

chrismar said:
 

> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > ... and at 30$~ / bottle it can't hurt to try.
> ...


+1


----------

